# Crazy Horse on snowboard



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

me like.

horse fucking cow best.

rdy for winter already..........


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Fun clip. :thumbsup:


----------



## CrazyBanana (Oct 18, 2013)

Thank you
We tried hard


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

that's not even a real horse, it's a guy with a horse mask on.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

CassMT said:


> that's not even a real horse, it's a guy with a horse mask on.


...might be true, but you can't deny he's a _REAL_ JackAss! :yahoo: 

It's still a fun clip! :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

I liked it! i can see all the stoke in the clip!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

That surely wasn't a US airport with a horse head on. That just screams tazed followed by a cavity search.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

f00bar said:


> That surely wasn't a US airport with a horse head on. That just screams tazed followed by a cavity search.



Unfortunately this is true. The Gestapo would have not allowed that here.... You probably would have been placed on the no fly list.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

horse head clip.  

Not all time riding but some fun was had making this video for sure.


----------

